# Does anyone hunt bobcats?



## Yote72571

There is lots of cats here in arkansas and even more yotes.


----------



## Yote72571

Does anyone hunt bobcats here?


----------



## joekacz

Only if you want to pay a hefty fine...


----------



## Yote72571

joekacz said:


> Only if you want to pay a hefty fine...


Kinda thought that could be the case. Just had to ask. Thank you very much.


----------



## Yote72571

What about fox? illegal also?


----------



## Yote72571

Please remove that picture if it offends anyone.


----------



## joekacz

Properly licensed…fox are legal along with other fur bearers and or varmints…you can google the Ohio ODNR reg’s for all the info you may want to check out


----------



## Yote72571

Thank you.


----------



## garshark

You can hunt bobcats in PA. How many can you shoot in Arkansas?


----------



## Yote72571

Daily limit is two and possession limit is unlimited


----------



## set-the-drag

Are you getting decent money for the pelts? I personally would never kill one. Here in Ohio they got hunted out and are barely coming back damn yodies have taken over i focus on culling them


----------



## Yote72571

Not like it was, plus u have to skin and dry, lots of work. But it helps the small game they feed on and they will kill deer at times. We have no quail and turkey numbers are way down. Yotes are really bad here also, we work on them at pretty good pace.


----------



## Southernsaug

Bobcats have really come back around my area Southern Ohio) . You don't see them a lot, but almost everyone gets them on game cameras and trappers have caught a few. I had one come up on me fall tirkey hunting this year. I know one female has rasied young in the same spot the last two years. A friend has identified three different ones on his cameras on his farm.


----------



## Yote72571

Yeah game cams is where we seen pictures of a bobcat that took down a buck.


----------



## threeten

Getting thick in Noble county. Last two years I’ve had sightings while in the deer stand. Had one eat and bury a doe that I hit at last light and didn’t want to bump in the dark. That was about ten years ago. Could fill a sd card with pics off my cams.
Not many turkeys the last few years on my place either.


----------



## Yote72571

I know here I have called them up turkey hunting maybe not ever year but some years maybe two or three. Just depends on where I’m hunting.


----------



## ironman172

threeten said:


> Not many turkeys the last few years on my place either.


Maybe why I'm not seeing them either like so many years ago










Where there's one..... got to be more


----------



## Yote72571

Yes indeed, that’s kool.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

We found this poor guy hit on the side of the road a few months back. Right in the middle of town. Beautiful animals and it seems they are starting to make a comeback.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Don't see the "sport" in this at all.....and you're not hunting for meat.
There is essentially no market for the pelts and you'd make less than minimum wage on the pelts if you tracked all of your time.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Yote72571 said:


> Yeah game cams is where we seen pictures of a bobcat that took down a buck.


I can't see a 40 pound or so male bobcat "taking down" a 180-250 pound healthy, mature buck..........


----------



## Yote72571

berkshirepresident said:


> Don't see the "sport" in this at all.....and you're not hunting for meat.
> There is essentially no market for the pelts and you'd make less than minimum wage on the pelts if you tracked all of your time.


Sorry you don’t. But it’s my time I’m wasting. And saving lots of small game animals lives and there is a lot folks that hunt those for fun/meat. They appreciate it lots.


----------



## ironman172

Not much different then coyote hunting, not being eaten, hides aren't worth much at all ..... as long as it's legal, what's the big deal..... not your thing ..... ok


----------



## Yote72571

berkshirepresident said:


> I can't see a 40 pound or so male bobcat "taking down" a 180-250 pound healthy, mature buck..........


Check out you tube there is several on there. Lots better footage on there.


----------



## PapawSmith

berkshirepresident said:


> I can't see a 40 pound or so male bobcat "taking down" a 180-250 pound healthy, mature buck..........


40# Bobcat could probably kill a cow, haha. You don’t see many cats over 20-25 pounds and even at that size they can do way more damage than you might think but they are really small game killers. That said, I’m certain that just like yotes they get their share of fawns.


----------



## Moo Juice

berkshirepresident said:


> Don't see the "sport" in this at all.....and you're not hunting for meat.
> There is essentially no market for the pelts and you'd make less than minimum wage on the pelts if you tracked all of your time.


Problems arise when animal populations get out of control. Pelts aren't worth much right now for sure, so no one is trapping. Racoon populations are through the roof around here and unfortunately, they are causing problems. I still skin and stretch them even though I get little for them but it helps keep numbers under control.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Population control and habitat management are valid points, Moo Juice.


----------



## Moo Juice

Been toying with an idea. My sister and brother in law own a custom leather shop. I'm thinking of having my racoon pelts tanned and having them sew a blanket or two together just to see how it turns out. Not sure if anyone would be interested in purchasing one but if you see the asking price on beaver blankets it'll knock you off your chair. Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## Southernsaug

I think they'd be very nice. I imagine you're have to do some color matching. Fair amount of variance in raccoon pelts. You want them all to be the same primness too, so the depth would look consistent. Not sure how they'd sell, as they'd be expensive. Back when I graded auctions there was a buyer had some coats and vest made up and they were really nice.


----------



## snag

Found this picture on another site from a game camera in Washington county.five critters out hunting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernsaug

snag, amazing how they blend in


----------



## bigtracker

I’ve had a couple bobcats on trailcams on a farm that I hunt in southeast Ohio and have noticed no raccoons on those same cams. Will the cats keep the raccoons away or even kill them? The cams are set up over corn. My cams over corn in northern Ohio will have 10 raccoons a night. Just curious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernsaug

hmmm bigtracker, that is interesting. I wonder if anyone else has noticed similar results


----------



## bobk

Morgan County









Hocking County

Buddy sent me the pictures.


----------



## M.Magis

bigtracker said:


> I’ve had a couple bobcats on trailcams on a farm that I hunt in southeast Ohio and have noticed no raccoons on those same cams. Will the cats keep the raccoons away or even kill them? The cams are set up over corn. My cams over corn in northern Ohio will have 10 raccoons a night. Just curious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sure wish they did, but no. We’ve been over run with ***** here for years, with lots of bobcats too.

Edit: so we’re really censoring the abbreviated word for raccoon?


----------



## bobk

M.Magis said:


> I sure wish they did, but no. We’ve been over run with *** here for years, with lots of bobcats too.
> 
> Edit: so we’re really censoring the abbreviated word for raccoon?


Yep, It’s been that way for years regarding the word *****. (raccoon)


----------



## fireline

I have gotten 7 possums and 5 raccoons so far this year, the last 2 years I got over 20 raccoons a year, little slower this year.


----------



## Muddy

I watched a **** in a Mexican stand off with 2 coyotes over a carcass one night. The **** eventually chased the coyotes off. ***** are strong and have a mean disposition. Im not sure if coyotes or bobcats would mess with them.


----------



## Kenlow1

Poster stated a lot of cats in Arkansas, that is why they have a season and 2 for a daily limit. I believe the state wants to keep them under control before they see small game populations suffering. Too many coyotes in Ohio, that is why no closed season and no daily limit.


----------



## Yote72571

Kenlow1 said:


> Poster stated a lot of cats in Arkansas, that is why they have a season and 2 for a daily limit. I believe the state wants to keep them under control before they see small game populations suffering. Too many coyotes in Ohio, that is why no closed season and no daily limit.


*Well said*.


----------



## Yote72571

Scored again..


----------



## ironman172

Up the road a little ways by a neighbor


----------



## capt.scott

Yote72571 said:


> Sorry you don’t. But it’s my time I’m wasting. And saving lots of small game animals lives and there is a lot folks that hunt those for fun/meat. They appreciate it lots.


We need a season in Ohio. Division realizes it and tried to put a trapping season together but the students at OU and the libs protested. So it is not happening yet. If you don’t think they are taking out your deer and turkey just like the coyote you need to educate yourself.


----------



## capt.scott

Yote72571 are you calling these in? Day or night?


----------



## Yote72571

No sir, bottom ground farm land, cut rice fields corn fields and ditch rows, tree lines. Catch them feeding early morning. Headed out now as a matter of fact. 



capt.scott said:


> Yote72571 are you calling these in? Day or night?


----------



## One guy and a boat

Yote72571 said:


> No sir, bottom ground farm land, cut rice fields corn fields and ditch rows, tree lines. Catch them feeding early morning. Headed out now as a matter of fact.


Drove through when they were burning rice fields. I presume they did after cutting. Crazy seeing hundreds of acres burning. 

Kip


----------

